Ask HN: Any Indian Agriculture-Tech Startups Working for Welfare of Farmers.? - sks147
======
gj0
[https://kisannetwork.com/](https://kisannetwork.com/)

------
renu
[http://www.ekisaan.com/](http://www.ekisaan.com/)

